# Clown loach not eating



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

One of my smaller clowns doesn't seem to be eating and I figure he's lost about half his body weight. I'm quite concerned and I'm not sure how long this has been going on, all of a sudden he was just skinny. Any suggestions?


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

how big is your tank, how many loaches and what is the temp of your tank? Since you have albino BNP in with it so you can have a piece of cucumber in tank or feed it blood worms.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

If you haven't treated him for parasites, you could try PraziPro. He might like bloodworms or some live black worms or white worms, along with some sinking algae wafers. If he's smaller, he might be losing the battle for food, and if that's the case, it might help to put some food nearest to him with a turkey baster. Good luck!


----------

